# Vos trilogies préféré



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous, nous sommes pas mal dans les séries ces temps ci, mais je voulais savoir ce qu'il en est des films a suite.
 Qu'es-ce que vous aimez?
 Pour vous en citer qqu'un que j'aime bien, il y'a
 - La trilogie de la guerre des étoiles ( les trois sont au top ) par contre les épisodes 1 et 2 sont un peu moins bien, surtout le 1
 - La trilogie Crocodile Dundee (les 3 au top)
 - La trilogie retour vers le futur ( le 1 est vraiment au dessus des autres)

 Il y'en a d'autres, mais bon, vous proposez quoi ?


----------



## Ash (13 Janvier 2005)

La trilogie Stars Wars (épisodes IV, V et VI uniquement)
La trilogie Indiana Jones
La trilogie Infernal Affairs


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

César, Marius, Fanny, de Pagnol.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

*bleu blanc rouge*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Police Académy.
Il y en a plus que 3, mais c'est tellement bon, qu'on ne les voit pas passer.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

emmanuelle


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> emmanuelle


Héé ! Y'en a eu bien plus que trois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Héé ! Y'en a eu bien plus que trois !!!



l'état dans lequel il était à la fin du troisième lui a interdit de voir les suivants     :rateau:


----------



## seb59dem (13 Janvier 2005)

oh la la je pense que l on a fait un serieux oubli ....


je rajouterai la trilogie matrix


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

seb59dem a dit:
			
		

> oh la la je pense que l on a fait un serieux oubli ....
> 
> 
> je rajouterai la trilogie matrix


 Sérieux ? Vraiment ? Alors toi, au moins, t'es marrant dès le premier message !


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

tu oublie la trilogie marseillaise  (non c'est pas taxi)


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

Star wars :love: :love: Of course!!! ( les IV, V et VI)
Les Terminators (enfin les deux premiers)
Les Aliens (les 4 ça va)

Puis bien sur Indiana Jones et Retour vers le futur :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Héé ! Y'en a eu bien plus que trois !!!


me suis arrêté après la bouche, ça a continué ????


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Les Terminators (enfin les deux premiers)


Mon avis à moi : le troisième est meilleur que le premier. (enfin... moins mauvais, quoi)


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

les oiseaux se cachent pour mourir 1 2 et 3


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me suis arrêté après la bouche, ça a continué ????


Ah ben oui ! L'épisode IV , c'est la gorge.


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour une poignée de dollars
  Et pour quelques dollars de plus
  Le bon, la brute et le truand

*
*


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie la trilogie marseillaise  (non c'est pas taxi)


 je sais pas si tu parles de la même chose que moi, mais j'ai cité une trilogie marseillaise un peu plus tôt.


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour une poignée de dollars
> Et pour quelques dollars de plus
> Le bon, la brute et le truand
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas vraiment une trilogie... 

Mais putain que c'est bon !!!! :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'aime toute les trilogies mais mes preferez sont celles de 3 episodes  :rateau:


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas vraiment une trilogie...


 
  J'en étais pas sûre non plus, mais certains sites en parlent comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Le parrain


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *bleu blanc rouge*


 
   :love: :love: j'aimerai bien les revoir ces films, ça fait tellment longtemps ! :hein:

   La trilogie qu'a cité poidep ... :love: aussi

   Et puis je rajouterai une trilogie qui n'en ai pas vraiment une mais qui se vend comme ça maintenant :mouais:  "Ring" o bon j'avoue j'ai pas vu le Ring O" pas du même réalisateur ...  ) mais Ring1 et Ring2 ... waouuu :love:


  Sinon je cherche; si je retrouve des titres je vous préviens


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

C'est marrant que personne n'ai encore cité _le Seigneur des Anneaux_. :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'en étais pas sûre non plus, mais certains sites en parlent comme ça.


Ouais... Ce sont les trois films de Sergio Leone avec Clint Eastwood. D'ici à en faire une trilogie... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *bleu blanc rouge*



pas mieux


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Ce sont les trois films de Sergio Leone avec Clint Eastwood. D'ici à en faire une trilogie... :mouais:


 
 Bien Monsieur le professeur.


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bien Monsieur le professeur.


Pardon ma madonne, je voulais pas être professoral. :rose: C'est vrai que je suis très sensible quand on parle de Sergio Leone. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement la trilogie Matrice, et la trilogie du seigneur des anneaux, sont toutes les 2 a compter parmi les meilleures.

 Mais bon, nous ne sommes pas obligé de nous arreter aux trilogies, on peut voir plus haut.
 Genre la suite des Home alone (maman j'ai raté l'avion si je ne m'abuse), pas trop mal non plus


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

vous oublier les robocops  c'est au fond a gauche la sortie ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous oublier les robocops  c'est au fond a gauche la sortie ? :rateau:


 
 J'ai faiili oublier ceux-la

 Mais bon, ca me fait penser aussi aux 5 Rocky.

 Je les ai acheté en DVD a 8¤ le volume soit 40¤ pour les 5


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

La meilleure des Trilogies pour moi et la il n'y a pas photo, c'est LA SEPTIEME COMPAGNIE.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

J'allais oublié le Gendarme de St Tropez. Quel naze je suis.
Je crois qu'il y a plus de trois épisodes.
Combien exactement ?
Le Gendarme
Le Gendarme se marie
Le Gendarme et les ET.

Si un maître Capelo du cinéma traîne sur les forums et que j'en ai oublié un ou deux, qu'il n'hésite pas à me corriger. (pas trop fort).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

La trilogie des Harry Potter n'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Putain je suis en forme ce soir.
Il y a aussi, les Sissi Impératrice et autre Angélique Marquise des Anges.


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous oublier les robocops  c'est au fond a gauche la sortie ? :rateau:



Ah non je suis pas d'acord, le premier Robocop est trés bon, j'adore, vraiment!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Putain je suis en forme ce soir.
> Il y a aussi, les Sissi Impératrice et autre Angélique Marquise des Anges.


 Sissy l'impératrice, j'approuve


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

La série des Scream était pas mal, surtout le premier épisode.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> La série des Scream était pas mal, surtout le premier épisode.


ah ouais avec rocco screamfredy ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais avec rocco screamfredy ?



Dans le rôle de la lame tranchante.


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faiili oublier ceux-la
> 
> Mais bon, ca me fait penser aussi aux 5 Rocky.




oublie pas les 3 rambo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

1) Indiana Jones, c clair que c trop bien.
 2) Star Wars, j'adore, surtout Harrison Ford...
 3) Jurassic Park, ... ben oui, pourquoi pas... moi j'aime bien


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublié le Gendarme de St Tropez. Quel naze je suis.
> Je crois qu'il y a plus de trois épisodes.
> Combien exactement ?
> Le Gendarme
> ...


le Gendarme à N-Y
le Gendarme et les gendarmettes



_ben oui, je sais ça !_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, je sais ça !



Y a pas à dire la culture, y a ceux qui en ont et les autres.


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi, ce sera la série des « Panthère rose », avec Peter Sellers. :style:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce sera la série des « Panthère rose », avec Peter Sellers. :style:



Rhoo tient salut


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, ce sera la série des « Panthère rose », avec Peter Sellers. :style:


oui la période ou j'ai décidé de ne plus être valet de chambre !


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2005)

La moustache c'est donc un hommage à Sellers ?


----------



## Delgesu (14 Janvier 2005)

Le fleuret, l'épée et le sabre.


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2005)

Comme dirait Macelene, je suis d'humeur badine, ce matin. Alors des trilogies pas forcément cinématographiques mais qu'il ne faudrait point oublier :

Le bon, la brute et le truand
Le père, le fils et le saint-esprit
Les trois mousquetaires (ou comment 3 = 4)
Les trois mousquetaires, vingt ans après, le vicomte de Bragelonne (3 fois 3)
Veni, vidi, vici (un peu d'histoire, ça peut pas faire de mal)
Les pieds nickelés
Le tricératops
Le trident de Lorna
Le triporteur de Darry Cowl
Trifouilly-les-oies

Un, deux, trois, nous irons au bois
Quatre, cinq, six, cueillir des cerises,
etc.

Sur ce, je m'en retourne tripatouiller mes données, j'ai de quoi trimer toute la journée


----------



## piro (14 Janvier 2005)

mes trilogies préférées sont 
 retour vers le futur 





 et le seigneur des anneaux en version longue


----------



## illya Milapine (14 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi ce sera .....

- Lord of the Ring la trilogie
- Star Wars (mais attention seulement la toute premiére trilogie IV/V/VI)
- Rambo (comment ne pas la citer)   
- Alien (même si y'en a 4)

et voilà ...

ah mince j'allais oublier .... damned ..... les MAD MAX !!!!! honte à moi, j'allais oublier mes films cultes ..   

enfin bon le mal est réparé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, j'avais oublie les rambo et les mad max que j'adore.

 Pour ce qui est de la trilogie de Jurassic Park, le 1er est génial, le second, je le trouve pas très génial et le 3eme est pas mauvais du tout.

 Et les scream, le meme schéma que pour Jurassic Park.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, j'avais oublie les rambo et les mad max que j'adore.

 Pour ce qui est de la trilogie de Jurassic Park, le 1er est génial, le second, je le trouve pas très génial et le 3eme est pas mauvais du tout.

 Et les scream, le meme schéma que pour Jurassic Park.


----------



## HeliO (14 Janvier 2005)

*DEAD OR ALIVE*






Trilogie _OVNI_ difficilement classable.


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> *DEAD OR ALIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, totalement inclassable :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le Gendarme à N-Y
> le Gendarme et les gendarmettes
> 
> 
> ...


Et en balade


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Et les dents de la mer, on avait oublié.
 par contre il faut dire que plus ils ont avancé, plus c'était moyen, voir nul.
 Enfin je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez vous


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi LOTR et les star wars originaux de quand j'étais pas né ( et les  Scary Movie pour les soirées de détentes repos des neurones rescapés )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que les épisodes IV, V et VI des Starwars sont vraiment super.
 Et on ne se lace pas de les voirs.


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2005)

et les Die Hard avec Bruce Willis (surtout le 1 et 3) sont pas mal non plus !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Janvier 2005)

Mad Max, surtout le premier 







et tous les "il était une fois" de Sergio Leone


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

hummm pour moi...

-le parrain (personne n'en parle j'ai l'impression...)
- et le seigneur des anneaux version longue, que je me mate en boucle en ce moment !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Janvier 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> hummm pour moi...
> 
> -le parrain (personne n'en parle j'ai l'impression...)



Parle plus bas, car on pourrait bien nous entendre...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, les Die Hard, en plus, je les ai en DVD


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Il y a aussi celle de notre ami Hannibal Leckter.
Dragon Rouge, Le Silence des Agneaux Et Hannibal.
Le deuxième est excellent, le premier très bien et le troisème plutôt moyen.
Miam Miam.


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

N'oublions pas les trilogianes : Superman, Batman et Spiderman ...


----------



## Le chat (18 Janvier 2005)

STAR WARS IV V VI sans hésitation..... Merci Georges pour le superbe coffret!!!


----------



## MrStone (18 Janvier 2005)

Personne pour la 7e compagnie ? 


Hum... bon, Retour vers le futur ? :mouais:



Euh... :rose: Indiana Jones, alors ?




:rateau: Le flic de Beverly Hills ?




... pas la peine, je connais le chemin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi celle de notre ami Hannibal Leckter.
> Dragon Rouge, Le Silence des Agneaux Et Hannibal.
> Le deuxième est excellent, le premier très bien et le troisème plutôt moyen.
> Miam Miam.


 
 Mon dieu, je suis impardonnable de ne pas l'avoir mentionné plus tot, surtout que j'en ai parlé vendredi dernier.


----------



## krystof (18 Janvier 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> -le parrain (personne n'en parle j'ai l'impression...)



Ne me manque pas de respect petit. Je ne me rappelle même plus la dernière fois que tu es venu prendre le thé à la maison.


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

Il y a aussi La memoire dans la peau , la mort dans la peau...ok il manque le trois, mais surement pour bientôt.
Dans un autre genre, n'oublions pas les fantomas et les Tarzan avec Johnny Weismuller !


----------



## Lo1911 (18 Janvier 2005)

La seule vraie trilogie de l'histoire du cinéma. Indispensable.


----------



## krystof (18 Janvier 2005)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> La seule vraie trilogie de l'histoire du cinéma. Indispensable.



Pet à son âme. Russ Meyer nous a quitté la semaine dernière si je ne me trompe.

Sinon, histoire de recentrer le débat   

El Mariachi, Desperado et Il était une fois au Mexique.

Non pas que ce soit ma trilogie préférée, mais comme personne ne l'a cité... Bandes d'amateurs  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pet à son âme. Russ Meyer nous a quitté la semaine dernière si je ne me trompe.


 
  Juste pour info ... c'est plus ancien que ça ... 18 septembre 2004


----------



## krystof (18 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info ... c'est plus ancien que ça ... 18 septembre 2004




C'était hier


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info ... c'est plus ancien que ça ... 18 septembre 2004



tu as l'air bien au courant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> tu as l'air bien au courant


 
  ben  avant d'entamer ma carrière de diablotine, j'en ai eu une autre


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben  avant d'entamer ma carrière de diablotine, j'en ai eu une autre


 Tu as été blonde avec une forte poitrine ????   


_un mythe s'effondre_    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été blonde avec une forte poitrine ????
> 
> 
> _un mythe s'effondre_    :love:


 

 Mais non ça c'était _avant_, depuis je ressemble plutôt à ça


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ça c'était _avant_, depuis je ressemble plutôt à ça


 il en a de la chance, Lo... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il en a de la chance, Lo... :sick:


 
   Aaaah  on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile ! 

_Bon et si on laissait ce fil un peu tranquille...  on a assez joué  
_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

je préférais avec la serviette


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

Désolé, Lorna, j'ai posté trop vite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

On a aussi la série Superman.

 Je ne me rappelle pas si on l'a cité ?


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas les trilogianes : Superman, Batman et Spiderman ...



non non on ne l'a pas oublié


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Les James Bond (avec Sean Connery).
C'est pas une trilogie. Mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

N'ayant pas le courrage de lire les pages précédentes, je me demandais si l'on avait déja cité la série des Armes Fatales et celle des Highlanders.


----------



## krystof (19 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas le courrage de lire les pages précédentes, je me demandais si l'on avait déja cité la série des Armes Fatales et celle des Highlanders.




N'ayant pas le courage de lire ton post, je me demande bien ce que tu as pu écrire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas le courage de lire ton post, je me demande bien ce que tu as pu écrire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas le courrage de lire les pages précédentes, jeme demandais si l'on avait déja cité la série des Armes Fatales etcelle des Highlanders.



Pas mal, ils n'avaient pas été cités.


----------



## Le chat (19 Janvier 2005)

Les james bond ca déchire.. surtout les anciens.... Mais bon c vrai que c pas trop une trilogie.. Mais bon comme c génial !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Janvier 2005)

La planète des singes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Janvier 2005)

Tarzan avec son cri légendaire


----------



## Pierrou (19 Janvier 2005)

Et non, en fait c'est le cri de Jane ça......


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et non, en fait c'est le cri de Jane ça......



Eh ben, il a dû lui faire mal


----------



## krystof (19 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, il a dû lui faire mal



Je ne voudrais pas casser le mythe, mais il paraît qu'il en avait une minuscule. Désolé pour les fans.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas casser le mythe, mais il paraît qu'il en avait une minuscule. Désolé pour les fans.



de quoi ? de liane ?


----------



## theozdevil (19 Janvier 2005)

Ma trilogie préférée 
Matrix


----------



## zutalors (19 Janvier 2005)

l'épée de vérité (tant que le 4 n'ai pas sorti)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

zutalors a dit:
			
		

> l'épée de vérité (tant que le 4 n'ai pas sorti)



Ah je ne connais pas du tout.

Mais pour en revenir au James Bond, c'est vrai qu'il y'en a de très bon.


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ah je ne connais pas du tout.
> 
> Mais pour en revenir au James Bond, c'est vrai qu'il y'en a de très bon.




Il y a un james Bond qui est un remake d'un autre, et qui ne fait pas parti de la production officielle des james bond.....lequel ???


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2005)

Koyaanisqatsi, Powaqqatsi et Naqoyqatsi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un james Bond qui est un remake d'un autre, et qui ne fait pas parti de la production officielle des james bond.....lequel ???



Casino Royale (il me semble). Je sais que c'est un genre de parodie mais je ne sais pas si c'est un remake


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Casino Royale (il me semble). Je sais que c'est un genre de parodie mais je ne sais pas si c'est un remake



C'est bien joué, mais ce n'est pas cela...essaie encore une fois !
epelle james bond: J A M E S B O N D, james bond...


----------



## Klakmuf (21 Janvier 2005)

Sans vouloir être méchant, vous oubliez les Pieds Nickelés. Et là, c'est remake après remake, surtout en politique (je ne cite personne), mais pas seulement...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ai la fleme de tout relire alors je sais pas si la série des Austin Powers a deja ete citée.
C'est grave mais j'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

La série des American Pies.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un james Bond qui est un remake d'un autre, et qui ne fait pas parti de la production officielle des james bond.....lequel ???


C'est " Au service secret de sa majesté" je crois avec l'acteur George Lazenby


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

SEX AND DRUGS AND ROCK'N'ROLL :style: et de 3!


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est " Au service secret de sa majesté" je crois avec l'acteur George Lazenby




C'est pas celui-ci....


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Les contes moraux d'Eric Rohmer, ça fait un paquet, en tout....


Ok je sors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les contes moraux d'Eric Rohmer, ça fait un paquet, en tout....
> 
> 
> Ok je sors



Quand j'entend Rhomer... Je revois les grands yeux tristes de Pascale Ogier ; et une petite larme perle au coin des miens...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui-ci....



Ben merde alors, c'est lequel???


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben merde alors, c'est lequel???



je dois le dire ..????

un indice : http://jamesbond007.net/hmtl/sommaire.html


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2005)

Jamais plus jamais peut etre?


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

J'ai aussi la flemme de tout lire mais je ne pense pas que je ferai très original :

- Le Seigneur des Anneaux :love:
- Star Wars (IV, V et VI seulement)
- Alien (même s'il y en a plus que 3)

il y en a d'autres : Indiana Jones... etc.

voili voilou


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jamais plus jamais peut etre?



Non, plutôt celui-ci...


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

ah oui, c'est vrai Casino Royale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> - Alien (même s'il y en a plus que 3)
> :



Une semaine que j'ai le nez dans le coffret Alien quadrilogy... 9 DVD... Quand j'aurai terminé je me sentirai comme un con qui a étérnué dans sa poudre... La pérénité dans le bonheur n'est pas de ce monde...


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

Et pour changer complètement de style : The Pink Panther


----------



## aricosec (22 Janvier 2005)

une pas mal

*perdita durango*
*happy gilmore*
*un poisson nommé wanda*


----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pour changer complètement de style : The Pink Panther



Déjà bu.


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

Désolée, pas lu tout le thread.


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Janvier 2005)

Salut

moi j aime bien la trilogie sur Riddick ( trilogie pour l instant  )
Pitch black
les chroniques de Riddick - Dark Fury ( DA)
les chroniques de Riddick


----------



## Lio70 (23 Janvier 2005)

Moi, c'est:

- Star Wars (4-5-6)
- Indiana Jones
- les 3 Inspecteur Harry des années 70 (ceux réalisés dans les années 80 sont inintéressants)


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Janvier 2005)

+1 pour les dirty harry


----------



## NightWalker (23 Janvier 2005)

StarWars 456
Indiana Jones
Le seigneur des Anneaux
KillBill
Matrix
Le septième compagnie (y en a un paquet  )
Toy Stories
Shrek
Charmed ( c'est le bonus )  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Janvier 2005)

Charmed???? C'est pas vraiment des cours métrages


----------



## Gregg (23 Janvier 2005)

Indiana Jones et le Seigneur des Anneaux


----------

